# إدارة مشاريع أو إدارة أعمال أو هندسة إنشائات (مناقشة)



## العبد الفقير (14 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يا أخوان أنا أفكر أقدم ماجستير ومحتار لا أعرف فأي مجال

في وجهة نظري ماجستير إدارة أعمال أفضلهم لأنه أسهل من باقي التخصصات و هو التخصص الذي يتسيد فيه على المهندسين فمدير الشركة هو مدير المهندس والعكس نادر ، ناهيكم أن هذا التخصص عام جداً ومفيد في كل مجال وفي كل مؤسسة بينما المهندس لا يستطيع الدخول في كل مجال ، فمجال إدارة الأعمال ككرت الجوكر ناجح في كل حد و ووصوب

فماذا هو رأيكم أستاذتي و أخواني؟


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (14 أكتوبر 2007)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
حياك الله اخي الكريم .. واسأل الله لك التوفيق

سؤال جميل.. وللاجابه عليه فأجد ان الفلسفه مهمه وقد تفيد
اقصد بالفلسفه الخلفية التي تشكل مثل هذه القرارات .. فالسؤال الذي يطرح نفسه هو ما الذي يجعل شخص يتجه الى علما ما ويتخصص فيه؟؟ وهنا قد يكون من ضمن الاجابه على مثل هذا السؤال وما يمكن ان يشتق منه من اسئلة .. هو ان الطالب يريد تحصيل علم في تخصص يقوي به معرفته اولا ثم يدعم هذه المعرفه بشهادت تثبت حصوله على هذه المعرفه ثم يتقدم هذا الطالب او محصل المعرفه الى عدة جهات عارضا عليهم معرفته لكي يجد "حاضنة" لهذه المعرفه .. فيتمكن من اختبارها و تطبيقها وتطويرها.. وهنا يأتي التوفيق من الله ويأتي الاجتهاد الشخصي للارتقاء بمعرفته.

فالتخصص مهم من جانب ولكن تطبيق المعرفه المتحصله من هذا التخصص هو الاهم 

التخصصات التي ذكرت عزيزي الكريم تشترك في الشق الاداري وتشترك في المعرفة الموجوده ضمن اجندة ادارة المشاريع .. ولكن تختلف هذه التخصصات في انواع هذه المشاريع فالمشاريع التجارية تختلف عن مشاريع التشييد ومشاريع التشييد لمنشآت مدنية تختلف عن مشاريع تشييد مصانع التكرير والمشاريع الصناعية الكيميائية وهكذا ... 
كما ان المتخصص في التخصصات التي ذكرت له جهوده المطلوبه في مناصب معينه قد تتقاطع هذه المناصب من النواحي النظرية لعلم الادارة ولكن قد تختلف في التطبيقات وفي التفاصيل.

ولذلك وبعد الفلسفة .. نأتي الى الخلاصة

الجواب يعتمد على الشخص وعلى خلفيته العلمية وتخصصه العملي وايضا على نظرته المستقبلية لنفسة .. فهل هذا الشخص هو من خلفية تجارية ام من خلفية هندسية واين يكمن مجال خبرته هل في المشاركة في مشاريع صناعية او تشييدية مدنية او في مشاريع تجارية .. فلكل منهم من منهاجه ولكل فن رجاله .. والمهم هنا ان يعرف الشخص اين تكمن مهاراته وما هو التخصص الذي يسند مهارته ويطورها و ما هو مجال العمل الذي يمكن له تطويره ...

اتمنى ان اكون قد اضأت شمعه في محاولة انارة هذا النقاش


----------



## العبد الفقير (14 أكتوبر 2007)

ابوصـــــالح قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> حياك الله اخي الكريم .. واسأل الله لك التوفيق
> 
> سؤال جميل.. وللاجابه عليه فأجد ان الفلسفه مهمه وقد تفيد
> ...



يعطيك العافية أستاذنا ، وطبعاً كما تفضلت على حسب الخلفية والنظرة المستقبلية لنفسه 
وجزاك الله خير


----------



## ماهرجلال (22 مارس 2008)

رجاءا اريد كتاب عن إدارة مشاريع هندسة حاسوب


----------

